# Best products for keeping the bugs off?



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm new to Florida fishing and I went out the other night foolishly thinking that a long sleeve shirt and a hat would be enough to keep the bugs off me, and I got destroyed out on the flats. I've always been told that OFF and other sprays are bad for reels/line/lures, but I've got to try something--Friday night it was bad enough to chase me off a bite because I was getting swarmed. 

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Skin so soft by Avon.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Banana Tom gets some stuff from Louisiana. I believe it is available locally now. 
PM him or maybe he will chime in on your thread.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I second AVON.. they have the best big spray.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Doesn’t Bullfrog make a sunblock / bug repellent.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Bullfrog is good, as is Deep Woods Off. This year is the worst I can remember by far. You need to slather on whatever you use , and repeat regularly. I still get bit some....those damn flies seem to be like "I need to bite you or I will die"....maybe that's true? I can't wait until they die off!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dog flies are hell this year.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Bullfrog is good but sss just stays on longer imo


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Buy a thermacell if you're gonna be stationary. Wont help much if you're on a boat though. Bullfrog works for us on the boat.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Cajun Mist

Darlyn's Southern Scent Candles and Cajun Mist

5049121592

My wife still swears she gets bit, but she would get bit by the only mosquito in a 10k square foot building 18 times with 500 other people.... 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Talked to a buddy that fishes the sound a lot, he warned me that it's actually a triple threat of little gnats, regular mosquitos, and horse flies. I'm one of those unlucky people that gets a pretty gnarly reaction to bites--they turn in to big gnarly welts. I bought some of the Avon and the OFF, I'll probably try and get out on the grass flats again one night this week and see how I do.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll smell like a whore, but it works on squitos, nats, and no-see-ums. Advice from Cajun charter captain.





Amazon.com : Victoria's Secret Amber Romance Fragrance Lotion By Victorias Secret for Women - 8 Oz Body Lotion, 8 Oz : Beauty


Amazon.com : Victoria's Secret Amber Romance Fragrance Lotion By Victorias Secret for Women - 8 Oz Body Lotion, 8 Oz : Beauty



www.amazon.com


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gas works pretty good if you forget your normal stuff


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe Cajun Mist is the stuff Banana Tom uses when he goes to Louisiana. 
He swears by it.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to fish the LA marsh. Local **** asses around Slidell recommend something that you can get at Walmart. It is in the women's cosmetic section. It is a spray bottle called Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Bay Ranger said:


> I used to fish the LA marsh. Local **** asses around Slidell recommend something that you can get at Walmart. It is in the women's cosmetic section. It is a spray bottle called Vanilla Sugar.


Bodycology Toasted Sugar.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Mixture of Avon skin so soft and wintergreen. Only thing that worked for the guys building my house.


----------

